# Circulation Pump



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi there I need some advise for Circulation Pump for my 29g biocube. i thinking to buy a hydor evolution 750 or Aqueon Circulation Pump 700. so which one should I get?
thanks


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Andy I have the 750 and I think it's a very good pump, however for your 29g you may want to consider getting 2 smaller Koralias and place them one on each end to create a more natural/random flow throughout the tank. A pair of the 550s might be a better option.

If you have the funds I'd say invest on other wavemakers/pumps like the Vortech's MP10/40 or the Tunze wavebox, etc.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

zk4444 said:


> Hi Andy I have the 750 and I think it's a very good pump, however for your 29g you may want to consider getting 2 smaller Koralias and place them one on each end to create a more natural/random flow throughout the tank. A pair of the 550s might be a better option.
> 
> If you have the funds I'd say invest on other wavemakers/pumps like the Vortech's MP10/40 or the Tunze wavebox, etc.


so 750 is too big for 29g nano rite?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

In my 45g the 750 isn't enough by itself but for your 29g, it should be sufficient. However as I've mentioned before you really want circulation come from different directions to get that natural random pattern and only way to achieve that is to have multiple pumps or get a wavemaker unit.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I recently ordered a 2nd MP10w to replace my Koralia 750 pump which is only 1 month old today. I'm expecting it to arrive tomorrow therefore the 750 will be going up for sale.

In case you're still interested in getting a 750 --feel free to make me a reasonable offer: http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Hydor-Koralia-Evolution-Powerhead-750-gph.html


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

zk4444 said:


> I recently ordered a 2nd MP10w to replace my Koralia 750 pump which is only 1 month old today. I'm expecting it to arrive tomorrow therefore the 750 will be going up for sale.
> 
> In case you're still interested in getting a 750 --feel free to make me a reasonable offer: http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Hydor-Koralia-Evolution-Powerhead-750-gph.html


how much u want? maybe 30? but 750 seem too big for my 29g nano. isnt it? i dont want too strong and blow all the stuff in my tank like crazy lool.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Like I said before, please consider before you make a final purchase/decision:



zk4444 said:


> In my 45g the 750 isn't enough by itself but for your 29g, it should be sufficient. However as I've mentioned before you really want circulation come from different directions to get that natural random pattern and only way to achieve that is to have multiple pumps or get a wavemaker unit.


----------

